# Looking for trans-fat-free coating chocolate



## chouxlace (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know of a coating/dipping chocolate that doesn't use hydrogenated oils? or is there a method to get a tempered result without the tempering? - adding fat to the chocolate? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

the only thing i know of is to add oil (i dunno what kind) to the melted chocolate. i've never done it before tho...


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

You can make coating with coffee, juices and even h20.
:bounce:


----------

